# Superman 2! The re-paint



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

I did this one earlier when I first started oil painting. Now that I have a couple under my belt, I decided to re-do it.


----------



## prem (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Micheal! 
Great Painting. I liked it very much although I really couldn't figure out what the bloodshed from the eyes means.

Good job anyway. I wish to see more works from you soon.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol, that's not blood. That's Superman's heat rays. Thanks!


----------



## prem (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm really sorry for misunderstanding! Anyway, that was funny (but innocent) guess from me which is making me too LOL.. 

Thanks for your prompt response!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

No problem at all , lol


----------

